# Butterkase & Baby Swiss



## joopster (Apr 25, 2014)

I have roughly 11 lbs. of cheese in the smoke right now. Using my Mini WSM...





















Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 25, 2014)

Very nice and I am very jealous

Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks great! What are you using for your smoke?


----------



## joopster (Apr 25, 2014)

Apple and hickory


Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2014)

More specifically what type of smoke generator?


----------



## joopster (Apr 25, 2014)

Amazin' pellet smoker


Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 25, 2014)

I am collecting cheese to have a cheese smoke in my mini too.

Got 10 lb and 2 racks in the mini.

Did all of yours fit at one time?


----------



## joopster (Apr 25, 2014)

You have plenty! I fit all but two slices in this so 10 lbs should work just about perfect.


----------



## joopster (Apr 25, 2014)

Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 25, 2014)

Sweet Man.

Looks awesome.

I have a cheese smoke this weekend then.


----------



## joopster (Apr 26, 2014)

I will probably only smoke on the top rack of the mini unless I have a harder cheese.  Baby on the bottom got a little warm and started to melt through the rack - I salvaged it all and it will still be great but I need a bigger cold smoking machine!


----------



## joopster (Apr 26, 2014)

Joopster said:


> I will probably only smoke on the top rack of the mini unless I have a harder cheese.  Baby on the bottom got a little warm and started to melt through the rack - I salvaged it all and it will still be great but I need a bigger cold smoking machine!


Which means I will have to mod my new UDS coming up for cold smoking action!  I could add like 5 racks to that bad boy for cold smoking and 2-3 for hot smoke!


----------



## joopster (Apr 26, 2014)

In the fridge!


Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2014)

Did you use the dust or pellet model?


----------



## joopster (Apr 27, 2014)

I use pellets


----------



## joopster (May 1, 2014)

Hard to wait so I tried some swiss...a little strong on smoke yet but delicious!








Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## alelover (May 1, 2014)

Looks great. What is Butterkase like? Is that like Havarti? Hickory can be a little strong for cheese. Apple is great for cheese. Peach is one of my favorites for cheese.


----------



## joopster (May 1, 2014)

I just cut up some butterkase - you could say say it's similar to havarti.  It soaked up the smoked flavor.  It would be very good with crackers or melted over some mac n cheese.


----------

